# 15 year old takes on a FR3 dog



## Shane Carter (May 25, 2008)

Just a proud dad wanting to post videos of his son taking bites from the 2007 FR3 (disputed) NARA Champion Fat Louie. They are his first bites ever in a suit. He has his Schutzhund USA cert. So now on to suit work, he said.
These vids are from our Mondio Ring seminar from a couple of weeks ago. 
Big thanx to Stefanie O'Brien for letting Louie bite my son. 
Big thanx to my Buddy Joe Torres for letting Gregory borrow your suit. That thing is almost as old as him Joe.LOL
Big thanx to Tim Bartlett for the instruction on proper technique.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0Ehoerqjoo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPolhIZtwlw

BTW, the crowd was screaming "Hurt the BOY" gotta love your dog club people, huh.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice!! Looks like he had a lot of fun.


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

Well done, kid! I am a little bit green with envy.  



> BTW, the crowd was screaming "Hurt the BOY" gotta love your dog club people, huh.


It ain't fun until someone gets hurt!


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Great job on the decoy work he looks good we can all see this boy in Mondio next year! lol I love to see special Bear work! ok and Steph. to


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Shane Carter said:


> Big thanx to Stefanie O'Brien for letting Louie bite my son.


I am dying laughing after reading that line. Only on this forum....:twisted: :mrgreen: 

It does look like fun!


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrats to your son Shane. Looks like a natural. 

Damn that dog has some drive. Reminds me of someone I know. :twisted: http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t15/djlarroc/Schutzhund/Decoy/SuitBitework.jpg


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

That dog is all business8)


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

To me, those ring dogs always look like they are looking for some peice of cloth they can sink their front teeth into.

I guess it's the training because they aren't offered much more.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

THis is what we should be promoting. He looks like he is having a great time. I hope he certifies at 18 ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Did he get his Schutzhund USA Cert with Tracey Betenbaugh last year?


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Very cool. Looks like you'll be shopping for a bite suit soon.


----------



## Shane Carter (May 25, 2008)

He got his Schutzhund cert at 13yo in Colorado. He has a Basic helper but has caught many more dogs since then and will have to renew some time this year. Hopefully he can go to the next level. 
Yes, a suit is in his future. A suit is in mine too.LOL
Thanks for the kind words everyone and yes I agree Jeff and Kendra that this is what the sport needs and also that he should be actively working dogs prestty well by next year some time. 
We will only put dogs on him that know what they are doing so that they can help teach him. 

Got go train now.
Shane


----------



## Jim Laubmeier (Feb 16, 2008)

Congrats to you and your son Shane!
Dogsport needs to mentor the youth handlers / helpers for the future.

Best of luck and congrats on your Mondio club!

Jim


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

Your son did a great job, way to go. That dog did not seem to be too obedience but at least he was equipment oriented, no accidents.


----------



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

Shane, it was our pleasure. Greg did a great job in the suit.

Louie is RETIRED and hardly gets to work anymore so OB and outing are kind of optional for him now  
Yea, those darn ring dogs.....all suit junkies and won't bite for real


----------

